# Checking out a horsebox for sale



## Mari (2 July 2016)

Horsebox for sake near Edinburgh.  I'm miles away in North West so viewing is not possible.  Anyone near there who can recommend a professional to check it out & honestly report back to me?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2016)

the RAC will do it although its not a check you can book online-you have to phone. I haven't used them myself so not sure about floor checks etc. I had a van checked by them and for a commercial it was about £200.


----------

